# High Quality Photo CD erstellen



## Iron (8. Januar 2004)

Hallo!

Ich möchte bei OS X eine Photo CD erstellen.

iPhoto und Toast Titanium bieten mir jedoch nur an, Quicktime Movies zu erstellen. Ich möchte aber eine Archivierungs CD erstellen in der die Photos möglichst im originalen Format (JPG in hoher Qualität) bleiben, dennoch als Diashow oder ähnliches auf einem DVD Player laufen.
Gibt es dafür spezielle Programme oder klappt es auch mit den oben beschriebenen? Wenn ja wie? 

Please Help!


----------



## Vitalis (8. Januar 2004)

Für eine Diashow gibt es die Möglichkeit, eine VideoCD zu brennen, die aus den einzelnen Fotos besteht und als Film im DVD-Player abläuft. Dann hast Du die Bilder allerdings nicht mehr im Originalformat. 

Wenn die Fotos als JPEGs auf der CD liegen, dann muß Dein DVD-Player JPEGs lesen und darstellen können. Es gibt sehr günstige Player ab 50 Euro, die das beherrschen. Eine andere Möglichkeit die Bilder im Originalformat zu behalten und als Diashow in einem DVD-Player laufen zu lassen, kenne ich nicht. 

Gruß,
Vitalis


----------

